

Mac OS X system preference replica using HTML5 and WebKit (view with dev Chrome) - aupajo
http://aupajo.github.com/webkit-fu/mouse-dialog/
It took roughly 1-2 hours to put together, and takes advantage of WebKit-specific CSS gradients, transforms, box-shadows, etc. Not a single image is used. The video is, of course, done with the HTML5 video element.&#60;p&#62;Comparison screenshot at http://imgur.com/6Kt6L.png&#60;p&#62;Code is freely available on GitHub (http://github.com/aupajo/webkit-fu).&#60;p&#62;Put it together for a weekend BarCamp (http://barcamp.org/BarCamp-Christchurch-2010).
======
aupajo
It took roughly 1-2 hours to put together, and takes advantage of WebKit-
specific CSS gradients, transforms, box-shadows, etc. Not a single image is
used. The video is, of course, done with the HTML5 video element.

Comparison screenshot at <http://imgur.com/6Kt6L.png>

Code is freely available on GitHub (<http://github.com/aupajo/webkit-fu>).

Put it together for a weekend BarCamp (<http://barcamp.org/BarCamp-
Christchurch-2010>).

